
Introducing Zaius, Google and Rackspace’s Open Server Running IBM POWER9 - rbanffy
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/10/introducing-Zaius-Google-and-Rackspaces-open-server-running-IBM-POWER9.html
======
shasheene
More discussion on the resubmission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12712611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12712611)

